# Mesh Removal



## pkoens (Jun 15, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone has a suggestion for the following scenario:  Patient is taken to surgery and prior incision for umbilical hernia repair is used to explore area and remove the mesh causing patient's pain and then new mesh is used to repair defect. I keep coming up with add on codes without a valid primary CPT code.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## trod915 (Jun 15, 2009)

*suggestion*

I came up with code + 49568 and 49560 for the incisional. What do you think?


----------



## mjewett (Jun 16, 2009)

If the mesh was not infected I would use code 49402. If it was infected then your right, add on code 11008 is correct. 

Melissa-CPC


----------

